# Sears Craftsman 32cc Brushwacker wont start



## grumpy26 (May 24, 2005)

I have a model no 358.797260-32cc brushwacker. It has not been used in approximately a year. It was stored with some gas/oil in it which I have poured out and put in new fuel and sparkplug. I am unable to start it. Since I am on a fixed income, it would be nice to be able to repair the unit rather than spending money at the shop. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

get a can of carb cleaner spray that should get you going


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The main problem we see in situations like this is a plugged inlet screen in the carb. If you look at the carb, one side of it has a cover with a single screw in it. Remove that screw and the cover. You will then see a little screen... use some carb cleaner and spray it out good, put it back together and see if it will run.


----------



## grumpy26 (May 24, 2005)

Hank,
Thanks for your prompt reply. I followed your instructions and have been able to get it to run. Now for some fine tuning. Thanks for saving me $$


----------



## grumpy26 (May 24, 2005)

Phil,
Thanks for your help.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad to help. Just adjust the carb mixture screw(s) until it idles evenly, accel. smoothly and runs at high speed just ever so slightly rich.


----------



## fred drews (Aug 12, 2008)

*sears crafftsman brushwacker starts but won't run*

I just joinded hobby talk and am not sure how to make a new post. However, I saw this discussion by googling the product. My 32 cc will start, if I pump the bulb, but then stops. I see a white cylinder in the tank (about 1 inch long like a fuel filter or air valve). It has become disconnencted from one of the two hoses in the fuel tank. Deoes anybody know which one of these tubes it is supposed to be conected to? I tried to conect to the longer one and it didn't change. As long as I pump the bulb it will start, but then it is not getting fuel; I'm sure the cylinder has something to do with the problem. Thank you!! Fred Drews


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Fred, for a new thread, there is a new thread button at the top of the forum. Your other problem is you need new fuel lines, if you have large and small lines the filter goes on the small one if not it goes one the one that sucks gas to the carb when you pump the primer bulb. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Fred, the filter will go on the long tube. But if it has fallen off most likely the fuel lines need to be changed.

edit: Doh, nevermind, I see Geo got ya!


----------

